# Activar un rele de 12V a la salida de un PIC



## manolo_cor (Jun 26, 2007)

Hola, estoy intentando activar un rele a la salida de un microcontrolador, el problema es que consigo que se active con un 1 digital(5v) pero no se desactiva al pasarlo a 0 digital. El circuito que estoy implementando es el siguiente.







Estoy usando un transistor PH2222A

Muchas gracias


----------



## pepechip (Jun 26, 2007)

hola manolo.  el esquema esta bien. tienes que tener algun problema en la programacion del pic.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 26, 2007)

Manolo, recuerda enviar un 0 a la línea correspondiente del PIC. Para prevenir fugas internas del PIC o del Transistor, coloca un R de 470 Ω entre base y emisor del 2N2222.

mcrven


----------



## canales (Jun 26, 2007)

No será que entra en un loop de activación y desactivación, el cual se ejecuta muy rápido, de acuerdo a la señal de reloj suministrada al pic, y por ende no le da tiempo suficiente al relé de desactivasrse?

Veo que el diagrama está bien. Revisa el programa.

Saludos.....


----------



## Harlok (Jun 28, 2007)

a mi me paso algo similar con un montaje, y el problema era que el rele apartir de 2,5V aprox se activaba, pero para desactivarlo tenia que quitarle casi por completo la tension, si no aun con 1voltio y pico me mantenia el 1 conatacto activado.


----------



## gerardo35 (Abr 29, 2012)

hola amigos yo tengo un problema con un rele, le explico, yo hice un termostato para mis electroventiladores de mi auto, todo el circuito funciona solo que probe con leds, y a una temperatura determinada enciende el led y al bajar la temperatura apaga el led, hasta alli todo bien, ahora quiero que esa señal active un rele automotriz de 12 voltios para que a una temperatura determinada encienda el electroventilador y a una temperatura lo apage, cuando instalo el rele, el pic se resetea, luego comienza a funcionar el programa pero cuando enciende el led no enciende el rele... ya busque por todo internet y las configuraciones son muy semejantes... la pregunta es:
1.-Estoy haciendo algo mal? 
2,.sera que los pic y los rele automotrizes no se pueden conectar
3.-me aconsejaron colocar un mosfet
por favor ayuda y gracias de antemano-...
gerardo salazar
venezuela


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 29, 2012)

gerardo35 dijo:


> ......, cuando instalo el rele, el pic se resetea, luego comienza a funcionar el programa pero cuando enciende el led no enciende el rele... .....



Busca información dentro del Foro sobre las interferencias EMI y picos de consumo que afectan a los micros y como evitarlo.


----------



## gerardo35 (May 22, 2012)

Hola amigos ya lgre que prendieran los electroventiladores a una temperatura exacta... hasta alli todo bien pero cuando la temperatura llega a un punto donde deberia apagar el electroventilador este no se apaga... 
las preguntas son las siguientes
1.- la resistencia de 470 ohmios  entre colector y base funciono?
2.- ya lo monte en mi auto y no tengo ningun tipo de  interferencia
3.- seria mejor combinar optoacopladores   entre  el pic y  el  rele?
gracias por su tiempo pronto voy montar el esquema y el codigo para compatirlo con  ustedes
saludos desde venezuela  ...


----------



## gerardo tovar (Jun 3, 2012)

hola,
para activar un rele con un pic (como el mensaje1) es necesaria una resistencia pulldown (resistencia de 10k ohm de base a tierra)?


----------



## electron (Jun 4, 2012)

manolo_cor
No se que programa estés usando para el diseño del programa, yo uso el MPLAB, te sugiero estudies las siguientes líneas y hagas la adaptacion necesaria:_

ciclo   bsf     porta,0   ;envía un 1 digital al puerto A del pic
                call     tiempo   ;subrutina de tiempo de digamos... 1 segundo
                bcf     porta,0   ;envía un 0 digital al puerto A  del pic
                call     tiempo   ;vuelve y llama la subrutina de tiempo
                goto    ciclo

_estas lineas lo que indican es que el el bit 0 del puerto A prendera y apagará a intervalos de 1s, mira como lo adaptas a tu micro, no veo el valor de la resistencia de base, coloca una de 1k.
saludos
electron.


----------



## gerson luis (Jun 5, 2012)

MANOLO HAS PORBADO colocarle un condenzador en paralelo ala bobina del rele .. ademas el transistor que estas usando quiza sea el problema por que en ves de sar un transistor no usas un moc optocoplador  yo creo que el es el transistor bueno si es que no te has equivado en el programa claro .

en todo caso que uses un opto solo reemplazalo por el transistor seguro este se queda activo por la corriente de fuga del rele


----------



## Scooter (Jun 5, 2012)

Los MOC son optotriacs  no entiendo que pintan en circuitos de continua.
A ese circuito en teoría no le pasa nada, debería de funcionar.


----------



## kraw (Oct 1, 2014)

Muy buenas!

Mi problema con el pic y el relé es que aun estando la salida a 1 es como si no tuviese fuerza para poder activar el relé, he comprobado que sea capaz de encender un led, pero no es capaz de activar el relé.
El pic es alimentado con 5 voltios, y el relé funciona con esos 5 voltios en la alimentación.
La salida encargada de activar el relé, la he medido con un multímetro y me da 5V, pero es incapaz de activarlo, he pensado que igual es por falta de amperaje.

¿Cuál puede ser la solución a este problema?

Un saludo!!-


----------



## pedroosz (Oct 1, 2014)

kraw dijo:


> Muy buenas!
> 
> Mi problema con el pic y el relé es que aun estando la salida a 1 es como si no tuviese fuerza para poder activar el relé, he comprobado que sea capaz de encender un led, pero no es capaz de activar el relé.
> El pic es alimentado con 5 voltios, y el relé funciona con esos 5 voltios en la alimentación.
> ...



Será la corriente hermano, muchas veces el relevador necesita mas de 20mA (salida de un PIN del PIC), añadele un transistor para aumentar tu corriente y verás como se activa el relevador. Yo tambien ando en este tema, de hecho acabo de crear un tema con algo muy parecido, date una vuelta


----------



## kraw (Oct 1, 2014)

pedroosz dijo:


> Será la corriente hermano, muchas veces el relevador necesita mas de 20mA (salida de un PIN del PIC), añadele un transistor para aumentar tu corriente y verás como se activa el relevador. Yo tambien ando en este tema, de hecho acabo de crear un tema con algo muy parecido, date una vuelta



¿Qué tipo de transistor necesitaría en este caso?
De acuerdo, echaré un vistazo por tus posts a ver que tal. Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda.

Un saludo!.


----------

